# Xilinx 8.1i ModelSim SE 6.0



## ssep (Jun 12, 2007)

Estoy trabajando con el xilinx 8.1i y simulando con el modesim 6.0 y tuve el siguiente error:

"# vsim -sdftyp dut=system_tb.sdf -t ps system_tb_conf
# ** Error: (vsim-SDF-3196) Failed to find SDF file "system_tb.sdf".
# Error loading design
# 1"
E nla página de Xilinx encontré la siguiente solución:

The automatically generated "do" script is trying to load the incorrect SDF.

1. Open the "system_setup.do" file.
2. Locate "system_tb.sdf" and replace it with "system.sdf".
3. Save and close the file.

Pero no he podido encontrar dicho archivo .do, y ademas esta solucion parece ser para el Xilinx 9.1i.

Así que si alguien me puede ayudar seria excelente. Gracias.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Tema movido al foro correspondiente"


----------



## yunyinya (Ene 23, 2008)

hola a mi me ha pasado una vez. yo tengo el web pack ise 9.21. pero creo que no es un problema de buscar el archivo .do si no que tienes el programa mal hecho. a mi una vez tambien me salia que tenia que buscar el archivo .do pero añadi una cosa al prgrama y funciono. el programa era el siguiente:

entity com_oor is
    Port ( a : in  STD_LOGIC;
           b : in  STD_LOGIC;
           s : out  STD_LOGIC);
end com_oor;

architecture Behavioral of com_oor is
begin
process (a,b) begin

if (a='0' and b='0' ) then
  s <= '0';
  else
   s <= '1';

end if;
end process;
end Behavioral;[/b]

 si le quitaba la instruccion process (a,b) begin....... end process el programa no funcionaba y pedia el archivo .DO
una vez puesto esa instruccion funciono bien


----------



## Oscar_ksp (Abr 22, 2009)

Tengo un problema con xilinx y es que al abrir sources .vhd se me pone la pantalla del editor de color beige y no me deja escribir.. he hecho un trabajo en la universidad pero no me lo abre en mi casa y es el mismo xilinx la misma version que la del laboratorio, la 8.2 ¿soluciones?


----------

